# Cartoon Bunnies Re-inacting Classic Films In 30 Seconds...



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www.angryalien.com

to condense a classic film into 30 seconds so it is still recognisable and then re-inacted by bunnies in a humourous way is just brilliance


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www.angryalien.com

to condense a classic film into 30 seconds so it is still recognisable and then re-inacted by bunnies in a humourous way is just brilliance


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

i like this one better

http://www.fat-pie.com/milkman.htm


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

that is one sick joke yaykob.......tunes catchy though cant get it out of my head and its really irratating me :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not so sure that he was trying to offend. I personally think that Milkman and everyhitn at Fat-Pie is GENIOUS! :twisted: I don't think anything can make me laugh harder than that flash.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i wasnt offended by it.....i cant say that when i sat and watched it all the way through.....just it was yesterday i watched it and today driving along in the car a tune popped in my head.....trying to remember what it was when it hit me it was that bloody joke......i hate having thing been repetative in my head at the moment and as for the joke everyone finds different thing funny nothing wrong with peeps having different senses of humour of opinions.


----------

